
News.YC Traffic So Far - pg
http://www.ycombinator.com/images/news.yc.2month.png
======
far33d
Any idea how many of these are uniques or how many registered users the site
has? Certainly there are at least about 300 users that check the site many
times a day (that's how many hits a post on my blog that got 7 upvotes
received).

~~~
pg
There are 3037 registered users, and we now get around 3500 unique IPs per
day.

------
sbraford
Impressive. =)

I bet most people assume it's getting a lot less traffic than that. Perhaps
it's the font, or the community? It just "seems" small, even though it's
clearly not.

~~~
zemaj
Yup, there's nothing else out there with such a high quality of start-up
relevant content. I use news.yc every day, even thought I have no intention of
using YC for my start-up.

------
pg
The big spike is people clicking on reload the day we responded to
applications.

~~~
jkush
Half of that spike was probably me.

------
mukund
25,000 page views on an average is impressive. It also proved wrong some of
the prediction that after the competition, the traffic will drop down. The
articles and stuffs in here are so good that its better to read it in than to
visit multiple sites :)

------
rms
How much more traffic do you need before the venture capitalists start showing
interest?

------
mojuba
I'm sure this graph was generated using Lisp, in just 2 lines of elegant code.
Those tangled dates on the X axis don't really matter. It's beauty of Lisp,
stupid!

------
startupper
Ycombinator News: Soon to be acquired by Google?

------
A-Merchant
Any chance we can also take a peek at the unique daily visitor numbers?

------
ced
Should we be worried?

